# Output Screen In C++ !



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 3, 2007)

hey frenz.....

can u ppl plz tell me how to take screen shot of output screen in Turbo C++......pressing print screen n then pasting it in paint is of no use ...nothin happens.....

Thanking u ppl in anticipation.....

BlackBerry7100g.


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 3, 2007)

But when i use it does it.The file i created in one of my tuts was also done by print screen in C++.Does ur printscreen button works fine in otherplaces


----------



## vinaypatel (Feb 3, 2007)

on black scring press ALT+Enter

now right click and select mark

select area that u want to copy 
and press enter

now open notepad and paste

njoy it


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 3, 2007)

goto *windows > output*. Now a ctrl+c would work. No need to select 
-seXie


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 4, 2007)

yes siddharth .....printscreen button works fine in otherplaces


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Feb 5, 2007)

simple run ur turbo in window mode by pressing alt+enter then u can resize ur turbo and take snapshots using printscreen 

u can also use borland c++ which allows u to take snapshots


----------



## Bookworm (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey printscreen command works it worked while copied the output of a C program to MS word. It should work


----------



## Dark Core (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's another Solution : 
In the full screen view press *Print Screen* and *Paste* it in Notepad, It will work


----------

